

Ask HN: What code editor do you use? - hajrice

I'm a Windows user. I use Notepad++ though I'm starting to hate it because of its bugs.<p>What code editor do you use?
======
SlyShy
Pretty standard gvim setup. For writing Rails applications a lot more plugins
come into play, but for writing plain C the simplicity is nice.
[http://mkbunday.googlepages.com/2009-12-07-113456_1024x600_s...](http://mkbunday.googlepages.com/2009-12-07-113456_1024x600_scrot.png)

------
russell
I use UltraEdit32 for everything but Java. It's feature rich, highly
customizable, and works the way I do. For example it supports cross system
editing via ftp or ssh.

For Java, I use eclipse. The interface is non-intuitive, but the number of
tools cant be ignored.

~~~
robotrout
I was just using searchyc to see if anybody had asked this question, because I
am frustrated with my editor.

I use UltraEdit32, and the damn thing is always locking up on my when I go to
open an sftp directory. At least two or three times a day, I have to shut it
down, and restart it, to get it to open the remote directory. You don't have
this issue?

------
DanielStraight
Sublime Text: <http://www.sublimetext.com/>

Visual Studio for C# though.

------
c_allison
Currently giving Komodo Edit from Active State a shot. I too am trying to get
away from NPP

------
bediger
vim for everything, everywhere. Vim rules.

------
hellotoby
textmate (only for os x though)

------
mdg
_yawn_ && who cares

